# Day olds



## savysilkie (May 9, 2013)

What do I need to raise day olds I saw an add for some thinking of getting some


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

savysilkie said:


> What do I need to raise day olds I saw an add for some thinking of getting some


Brooder, heat lamp, pine shavings, food, water


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Brooder can be cardboard wall 12 inches high or more in a circular or oval shape. Start chicks with electrolyte water, come in packet mix. Heat lamp, food and water dispensers, chick food. Paper towels on floor of brooder to start off, then switch to pine shavings in a week. Keep eye out for pasty butt, poop sticking to vent. Good luck!
Plenty of info on this site.


----------



## savysilkie (May 9, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------

